# the pk challenge



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

the challenge is to make a slingshot fork out of only natural materials found outside and the only tool you can use is a pocket knife.post pics


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice idea


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm in..


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

there!


----------



## willedwards (Feb 24, 2016)

Does a Swiss Army knife( the saw on it)count? I have a few that I cut with the SAK that are drying.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

willedwards said:


> Does a Swiss Army knife( the saw on it)count? I have a few that I cut with the SAK that are drying.


Yea, i'm also curious as I carry a Leatherman.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

So a pocket knife only challenge? What's the challenge? Just to build one or is there a wager here? More details, good sir!. Is there a deadline? It'd be interesting to see people shoot their naturals too.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah, what he said. And I believe it was Paul Butterfield who asked, "what are the rules?"


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I just ordered an Opinel!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thats awesome. You'll be carving up forks in no time!


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm almost done with my newest file knife. Once that is finished I will try and use it to make a shooter using just that. See how she goes


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Does it have to be from a forked stick or can it be a board cut and only shaped with a pocket knife? I am cool either way, just curious


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

She's getting there


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

FermentedPickle said:


> She's getting there


Wow, that blade's got some thickness... looking good. Dunno about the rules though, bossman abandoned his thread I think .. I'd think boardcut would defy the pocket knife thing, unless you cut the board with the knife.


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks HP, forked stick works for me. The blade is pretty thick lol, but it has a nice taper, should make a good blade when it's finished


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Any knife that fits in your pocket counts so yes Swiss Army knife saw will count


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

No deadline no wager just make a slingshot with a pocket knife whether you show vids of you shooting is up to you


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

No it can't be board cut.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok I just made one. I didnt take any photos or anything. but trust me, it's pretty damn sweet. Probably the most powerful too.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Cool man tomorrow I'll show mine only hint is plastic


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I call her *Tetanus:*


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm working on mine!


----------



## willedwards (Feb 24, 2016)

Crushing cans


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ian! said:


> Cool man tomorrow I'll show mine only hint is plastic


Dude. What part of plasic is "only natural materials found outside"? Me thinks you bombed your own challenge and gave corndawg tetanus.


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Ian! said:
> 
> 
> > Cool man tomorrow I'll show mine only hint is plastic
> ...


Lmao


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> I call her *Tetanus:*


Dare I ask??

, that's a sweet rig..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I got one of those Spyderco Sharpmakers. Now every knife in the house is like a scalpel. I went for a slice of butter this morning and dang near cut the butter dish in half. I can no longer drink beer while I whittle...


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hahahaha, you're a bloody riot!! Very apt name.. tetanus!! Hahahaha


----------



## FermentedPickle (Mar 7, 2016)

Lmfao, dude, I thought you put all those bandaids on as a gag, you have gots to be more careful!


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Here she is she shoots plastic bbs  I call her medusa.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Just a thought: no rasps, no sanding paper, right?


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Here's mine! Carved completely with my victorinox and rubbed with stones from my driveway to make it smooth.

Finished with Olive Oil.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ian! said:


> Here she is she shoots plastic bbs  I call her medusa.


Ahhh, you got.me.. nice fork.. I'll show one friday..


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

No rasps or sandpaper, also tony that looks great, how do you use olive oil as a stain?


----------



## willedwards (Feb 24, 2016)

OK then, I'll post a new one later


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Ian! said:


> No rasps or sandpaper, also tony that looks great, how do you use olive oil as a stain?


It doesn't really stain it. It just brings out the grain and makes it look a little nicer.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

How do I use it?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Wipe on, wipe off.. let it dry
.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Wipe on, wipe off.. let it dry
> .


Yeah It's pretty simple!


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Wipe on, wipe off.. let it dry
> .


think Mr Miyagi.


----------

